# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Mijenjam termin UZV

## Neroslava

Cure, ak ima koja trudnjača koja je već naručena za UZV u Vinogradskoj za nekih 2 i pol tjedna, a više bi joj pasao neki raniji termin pa bi se mjenjala za termin UZV? Mene je neka ljubazna teta naručila prek telefona za 2.9., a ja sam naknadno skontala da mi je to prerano - to će bit samo par dana nakon zadnjeg pregleda i UZV kod mog ginića pa nema smisla.
Rekoh, da pitam ako je kome hitno pa da se zamijenimo, meni bi pasalo recimo oko 12. ili 15.9. ? Može na pp.

----------

